# What is your saddest song(s)



## BadBrains (Jul 29, 2010)

These are some of the songs I heard that sound sad.

Metallica: Fade to Black, One
Dokken: Alone Again
Pantera: Cementary Gates

That's all I know from sad songs I heard.


----------



## RedDeath9 (Apr 22, 2010)

No song has really made me cry, but there are a lot that have sent chills through me, and a few that have actually made me teary. Usually it's not the content, but the _delivery_ that gets me.

Pain of Salvation - The Perfect Element (The chorus is just fucking... immense)
Pain of Salvation - Morning on Earth
Pain of Salvation - Undertow (Amazing lyrics, but you can say that about all of PoS's songs.)
Agalloch - In the Shadow of Our Pale Companion
Dream Theater - Space-Dye Vest
Riverside - Conceiving You
Yasunori Mitsuda - Memories of Green

That's all I can think of right now.


----------



## Nostalgic (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## SenhorFrio (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

This isn't the whole song, but it's one of my favorite O'Brien scenes.






Here's the whole thing:


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## SenhorFrio (Apr 29, 2010)

this
YouTube - Mika Any other World


----------



## Darkestblue (Apr 19, 2010)

YouTube - Ryuichi Sakamoto - Solitude


----------



## Iraneken (Aug 17, 2010)

YouTube - Limp Bizkit - The Surrender


----------



## Coccinellidae (Mar 16, 2010)

YouTube - Counting Crows - Colorblind
YouTube - Cat Power The Greatest
YouTube - Sarah Blasko - Perfect Now (+Lyrics)
YouTube - Johnny Cash - 'Hurt"
YouTube - Regina Spektor - Samson with lyrics
YouTube - Carry you Home - Lyrics


----------



## krystal (Sep 2, 2010)

Ne-Yo - So Sick


----------



## IanUK (Jul 29, 2010)

here is another song, i loved many of the songs you all put up and some really touched me like no other songs have ....


----------



## Ravenflight (Aug 4, 2010)




----------



## SenhorFrio (Apr 29, 2010)

YouTube - Archive - Goodbye
this song really make mehold back tears


----------



## Obsidean (Mar 24, 2010)

YouTube - Sia Breathe Me


----------



## RedFairy (Aug 16, 2010)

Good Life by Francis Dunnery


----------



## IanUK (Jul 29, 2010)

RedFairy said:


> Good Life by Francis Dunnery



Oh my! thats an awesome song! thank you for sharing, here is the video for everyone else...

.
YouTube - Good Life Francis Dunnery


----------



## Rez (Nov 6, 2009)

*Kept me in line*

This song kept me believing

even with the loud music and singing

Ben Burnley's voice was the safest place for me to visit back than







This song kept me understanding

You can have everything you want

you just have to work on the things you didn't receive in this life


----------



## Doggfather22 (Dec 4, 2010)

Joe Satriani - The Forgotten part 2

That song is the pure expression of loneliness


----------



## SlowMovingStorm (Jan 12, 2011)

Sadness and Sorrow, from the Naruto OST is the saddest freaking thing you'll ever hear. It breaks my heart every time I hear it and its not just sadness but also loneliness and melancholy.


----------

